#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  All about Facebook F8 2018

## harshanas

Facebook F8 is a mostly-annual conference held by Facebook, intended for developers and entrepreneurs who build products and services around the website. This year's conference held on 1st of May and 2nd of May and here are all the things you should know about this year's event.

*Articles*
TechCrunch Article : Click Here
Verge Article : Click Here
Mashable Article: Click Here


*Videos
*

----------


## thiru

Dating feature is coming... :P Time to get mingle. :P

----------


## harshanas

> Dating feature is coming... :P Time to get mingle. :P


I'm wondering how Sri Lankans will use this feature.. :P

----------


## Arthi

I am also waiting for the new features but are they mentioned anything about our data privacy 🙄?

----------


## Shamee

Even though most of the features are beneficial some features causes illeffect to society as Facebook doing now. Introduction of more features to safeguard user accounts and to maintain their privacy will be more good.

----------


## harshanas

> I am also waiting for the new features but are they mentioned anything about our data privacy ?


I think they have made some privacy changes too

----------


## harshanas

> Even though most of the features are beneficial some features causes illeffect to society as Facebook doing now. Introduction of more features to safeguard user accounts and to maintain their privacy will be more good.


Totally agree with you Inthuja

----------


## Shana

> Facebook F8 is a mostly-annual conference held by Facebook, intended for developers and entrepreneurs who build products and services around the website. This year's conference held on 1st of May and 2nd of May and here are all the things you should know about this year's event.
> 
> *Articles*
> TechCrunch Article : Click Here
> Verge Article : Click Here
> Mashable Article: Click Here
> 
> 
> *Videos
> *


Facebook was roasted alive for data privacy and it's the dating feature Zuckerberg can think about after the the slaughter. Dude has some strong will power.

----------

